# Script et manipulation de fichiers sous Mac OS X



## polo31000 (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous
Pour un de mes clients qui est sous Mac OS X Lion, je vais être amené à régulièrement lui envoyer un script afin de déplacer des fichiers d'un répertoire A vers un répertoire B (qui sera un support de stockage externe).
Cependant mes connaissances sur Mac sont proche du néant.
Par rapport ce que j'ai trouvé sur le net, je pensé placer des commandes Unix (CP) dans un fichier .SH et lui envoyer le fichier simplement.

Ce mode de fonctionnement vous paraît-il envisageable? Avez-vous une meilleure idée?

En vous remerciant par avance
Polo


----------



## tatouille (22 Mars 2012)

rsync :rateau:


----------



## sparo (22 Mars 2012)

+1

Cette utilitaire est génial !!! Il supporte même avec une grande efficacité les sauvegarde par le net (cryptée + compression + différentiel)
Si pas de changement 3 minutes pour sauvegarder 150go par une simple connection adsl


----------

